# Equafleece sizing gudiance



## JGurteen (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi, please could anyone give me advice on which size Equafleece you bought for your Vizsla? Our male is pretty small so I guess a girly size would be best for him. Just want to check before I order! Thanks


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

"Girly size", lol

Measure him from the top of his neck to the base of his tail and order that length. Make sure it's a coat with a chest covering, the coats that are top wraps are essentially useless.


----------

